# الموسوعة العربية لمكافحة الحريق.... الإصدار الأول



## م. رياض النجار (22 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أضع بين يديكم سلسلة مكافحة الحريق كاملة .. وقد أطلقت عليها اسم
الموسوعة العربية لمكافحة الحريق
والتي اعتمدت في مادتها على أكواد NFPA لإصدارات 10 - 13 - 14 - 20 - 24 لعام 2013 مع وجود إضافات خارجية

أضعها بين يديكم بمناسبة مولودي الأول " فاضل رياض النجار" بالأمس 21/2/2015 ..

أضعها كصدقة جارية لي ولأهلي وذريتي.. أرجو من الله تعالى ثوابها

وأرجو أن لا يتم تحميل الموسوعة من غير هذا الرابط ... وأن لا يتم التعديل عليها .. وفي حال وجود خطأ أرجو مراسلتي للتصحيح



https://www.mediafire.com/folder/t121rzi69afl2/الموسوعة_العربية_لأنظمة_مكافحة_الحريق

وهذا رابط مباشر لكامل الموسوعة
http://www.mediafire.com/download/4ir1itnu40kcpo0/الموسوعة_العربية_للحريق_كاملة.rar ​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فارس محمد صقر (22 فبراير 2015)

شكرا مهندس رياض علي المجهود 
والف مبروك علي المولود ويتربي في عزك ياعم


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (22 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يباركلك فى المولود


----------



## طارق زين الدين (22 فبراير 2015)

أللهم أجعله من أسود سوريا وفرج كرب المكروبين


----------



## mag2000_eg (22 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على مجهودك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك و اعاننا على عمل القليل منه..


----------



## ah25 (22 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يباركلك فى علمك


----------



## م/محترف (23 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس رياض و انا متابع للسلسلة من اول المشروع و وجدت ان الموسوعة غير متضمنة للاعداد (02 04 06 07 09 10 11 12 37 38) , هل حضرتك تقصد هذا لترتيب معين او تصنيف معين لذلك لم تدرجهم من ضمن الموسوعة ؟
و جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 فبراير 2015)

شكر الله لكم جميعا​


----------



## AHMADBHIT (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بورك لك في المولود وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وانبته الله نباتا حسنا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (23 فبراير 2015)

م/محترف قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس رياض و انا متابع للسلسلة من اول المشروع و وجدت ان الموسوعة غير متضمنة للاعداد (02 04 06 07 09 10 11 12 37 38) , هل حضرتك تقصد هذا لترتيب معين او تصنيف معين لذلك لم تدرجهم من ضمن الموسوعة ؟
> و جزاك الله كل خير
> ​


لا يا أخي ... جميع الملفات موجودة ... ولعلك لم تقم بتحميل الملف المسمى " المشترك بين 13 و14 و24"​


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (23 فبراير 2015)

الله نسأل أن يبارك لك في مولودك وفي ذريتك جميعا وأن يبارك لك في رزقك ويهبك الخير كله عاجله وآجله


----------



## مسلم يوسف (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## amrhawash (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## وائل الشال (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## EL3SSAL (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا . وربنا يبارك لك في المولود


----------



## blade2992 (24 فبراير 2015)

بورك في الموهوب و شكرت الواهب و بلغ اشده و رزقت بره


----------



## M.Ghareb (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك وأسأل الله الكريم ان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mech eng2 (24 فبراير 2015)

الله يباركلك في علمك وفي أولادك


----------



## م/محترف (25 فبراير 2015)

تمام يا بشمهندس اعتذر لك بالفعل نسيت تحميل الملف المذكور 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد زرد (25 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك ويبارك لك فى ذريتك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENG FEAST (25 فبراير 2015)

بورك فى الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وبلغ أشده ربنا يبارك لك فيه ويجعله قرة عين لك ولزوجك


----------



## syr1962 (25 فبراير 2015)

الف مبروك وانشا الله يربى بعزك ويكون خير خلف لخير سلف


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (28 فبراير 2015)

مجهود متميز وبارك الله لك فى مولودك


----------



## amrahmedabdou (28 فبراير 2015)

جزائكم الله خيرا...وربنا يكرمك ....وربنا يجعل البركة فى رزقك ومولودك


----------



## الاميراطور (28 فبراير 2015)

اولا : الف مبروك على سلامة فاضل ويتربى بعزك
ثانيا : جهد تشكر علية وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمرانوف (28 فبراير 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير ويجعل عملك القيم في ميزان أعمالك وصدقة جارية لك.


----------



## sharaf911 (1 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خالد عطا (1 مارس 2015)

ألف مبروك المولود الجديد ورزقك الله بره إن شاء الله ..............


----------



## سلام العالم (2 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## سامر الشام (5 مارس 2015)

اللهم اجعلها في ميزان اعماله


----------



## zoheary (8 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ahmad Alskaf (8 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير 
و يجعل مولودك من الذرية الصالحة


----------



## alaa ramadan (8 مارس 2015)

الله يكرمك يارب


----------



## محمد العطفي (9 مارس 2015)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله علي ما رايته فعلا شيئ مذهل جدا وفقك الله لما فيه الخير ونفع الله بك الامة باكملها وبارك في ذريتك 
هكذا امة الاسلام حقا .


----------



## mohammedsarwat (9 مارس 2015)

رابط واحد للمجموعة كاملة 
و جزا الله المهندس رياض فضل عنها خيراً و أعانه على فعل الخير ووفقه....


----------



## atia1 (10 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## thaer11 (15 مارس 2015)

الله يجعلها بميزان حسناتك استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## islamkaha (19 مارس 2015)

الرابط مش بيحمل كل مرة التحميل يوقف error


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 مارس 2015)

islamkaha قال:


> الرابط مش بيحمل كل مرة التحميل يوقف error


تم التحميل 478 مرة من الرابط

الخلل من عندك يا صديقي​


----------



## mans22618 (21 مارس 2015)

بسم الله ماشاء الله


----------



## meskif (21 مارس 2015)

شكراً لك و بارك الله في ذريتك


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

مشكور اخي العزيز على الجهود


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

على المجهود الرائع


----------



## khaled elsone (24 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع و مبروك المولود الأول.


----------



## ramzi_15 (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس رياض , والف مبروك على باشمهندس المستقبل فاضل


----------



## رمزة الزبير (31 مارس 2015)

بارك الله بك...مجهود كبير ورائع ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك...أما عن مشكلة الترجمة من اللغة الإنجليزية أنا أيضا أعاني من نفس المشكلة...




​


----------



## عــادل السيد (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ومبروك ورزقكم الله بر فاضل


----------



## ahmed_mia (6 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك وفى المولود الجديد ورزقك بره ومجهود رائع جدا ...............الف شكر


----------



## chiheb.sboui (16 أبريل 2015)

1000 شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ENG_AMR_NOURELDIN (26 أبريل 2015)

شكرا


----------



## berd (28 أبريل 2015)

بورك لك في المولود وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وانبته الله نباتا حسنا
معلش متاخرة زمانة فى ابتدائ الان 
جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ha.mo7 (29 أبريل 2015)

عظظم الله أجرك و ربنا يجعلك إبنك من البارين و من الصالحين


----------



## احمد حسين 2450 (29 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس رياض والف الف مبروك على المولود وربنا يبارك فيه


----------



## aly yousef (15 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AOUS110 (19 يونيو 2015)

الف مبروك علي المولود ويتربي في عزكم​


----------



## كاروكي (28 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يبارك لك فيه ويحفظه من كل شر 
مشكور أخي


----------



## zer000o (2 يوليو 2015)

بعد اذنكم يا جماعه في حاجه مش فاهمها 
حاليا انا عندي ملفات كتير اسمها nfpa و لكن برقم مميز لكل ملف و واضح ان فيه ملف رئيسي لأن عدد صفحاته واصله ل 1200 صفحه تقريبا و الملفات التانيه عدد صفاحتها بسيط نسبه للملف ده و لما جيت اقرأ في الملف الكبير ده لقيت بيقول مثلا في جملة معينة بالرجوع ل nfpa 17 مثلا ف عاوز اعرف ايه الملف الكبير ده و ايه الملفات الصغيره دي 
و الموسوعه الموجوده حاليا ل م/ فاضل هل دي اختصار للملف الرئيسي و الملفات التانيه دي ولا الموسوعه دي ايه


----------



## raouf belal (29 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم:
عندي سؤال محتاج اجابته ضرورى فى برنامج الايليت فى الفاير:
ما هو تعريف كلا من : "Imbalance" , "Oscillation Damping Factor" و كيفية إختيار قيم كل واحدة من هذه المصطلحات ؟؟؟


----------



## أنس اسامه (25 أكتوبر 2015)

ممتاز جدا جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## jamalkhardi (29 أكتوبر 2015)

جازاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## الامام اسلام (18 نوفمبر 2015)

بورك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وبلغ أشده

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed2007star (25 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها في ميزانكز


----------



## مجاهد توتى (14 يناير 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ehab67 (15 يناير 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ​


----------



## waleed ahmed (17 فبراير 2016)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## amr_m3bood (7 مارس 2016)

ربنا يباركلك فى المولود​


----------



## m.hashish (14 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## awad alhaj (20 يوليو 2016)

جزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## abeslamhasan (15 سبتمبر 2016)

باش مهندس رياض النجار الف الف شكر


----------



## alaabogoda (3 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس رياض النجار
وجعلها الله صدقة جارية لكل يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون..


----------



## Eng_7abib (3 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## strongman (22 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medhat56 (22 فبراير 2017)

شكرا على مجهودك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## medhat56 (23 مارس 2017)

مشكوررررر للمجهود العظيم


----------



## ايمن برعى (8 أبريل 2017)

حفظكم الله جميعا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله بكم
وجزاكم كل الخير


----------



## محمد ابو العنيين (12 مايو 2017)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## fraidi (27 يوليو 2017)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## malek.saeed (8 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا علي الملف الرائع


----------



## Ayman 1989 (14 أكتوبر 2017)

الله يبارك لك في عمرك وووقت ومالك ويجزاك عنا خير الجزاء
جاري التحميل


----------



## nourmohamed (15 أكتوبر 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ibrahim Hassan8520 (18 أكتوبر 2017)

تقبل الله منك 
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## سفط اللبن (4 نوفمبر 2017)

http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/videos.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=OctJs9ER8V0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=f8FCgXGXxPE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=N-WfIBTRY_E.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=sG5_ASua0S0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=OctJs9ER8V0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=f8FCgXGXxPE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=N-WfIBTRY_E.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=sG5_ASua0S0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=uDR5diLs9_U.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=ZyIREZ0qXcw.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=p-HXsohSiYU.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=uDR5diLs9_U.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=p-HXsohSiYU.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=aDiMdze5r6I.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=98eH9AUIxIE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=dOZBYJCAllc.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=H7_qFmMM-9o.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=aDiMdze5r6I.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=98eH9AUIxIE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=dOZBYJCAllc.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=H7_qFmMM-9o.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=BqK2bQqc2ko.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=hjMzhXFA9Ss.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=Cs4tbTdTNww.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=T4NbrCYi-q4.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=BqK2bQqc2ko.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=hjMzhXFA9Ss.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=Cs4tbTdTNww.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=T4NbrCYi-q4.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=8px6d7gseio.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=fPYGYsrotkM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=jRkLYobWzOA.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=ECyc_eP0vYM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=8px6d7gseio.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=fPYGYsrotkM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=jRkLYobWzOA.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=ECyc_eP0vYM.htmhttp://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/videos.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=OctJs9ER8V0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=f8FCgXGXxPE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=N-WfIBTRY_E.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=sG5_ASua0S0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=OctJs9ER8V0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=f8FCgXGXxPE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=N-WfIBTRY_E.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=sG5_ASua0S0.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=uDR5diLs9_U.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=ZyIREZ0qXcw.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=p-HXsohSiYU.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=uDR5diLs9_U.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=riUsGMIzeSM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=p-HXsohSiYU.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=aDiMdze5r6I.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=98eH9AUIxIE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=dOZBYJCAllc.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=H7_qFmMM-9o.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=aDiMdze5r6I.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=98eH9AUIxIE.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=dOZBYJCAllc.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=H7_qFmMM-9o.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=BqK2bQqc2ko.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=hjMzhXFA9Ss.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=Cs4tbTdTNww.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=T4NbrCYi-q4.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=BqK2bQqc2ko.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=hjMzhXFA9Ss.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=Cs4tbTdTNww.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=T4NbrCYi-q4.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=8px6d7gseio.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=fPYGYsrotkM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=jRkLYobWzOA.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=ECyc_eP0vYM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=8px6d7gseio.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=fPYGYsrotkM.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=jRkLYobWzOA.htm
http://www.svu.edu.eg/arabic/News/video=ECyc_eP0vYM.htm


----------



## ibrahim9 (18 فبراير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في جميع اولادك


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (21 يوليو 2018)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
علي هذا المجهود وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بورك لك في المولود وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره


----------



## salehshati (24 نوفمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجعلهما من الاجر الغير منقع في ميزان حسناتك الى يوم القيامه


----------



## محمدفتتحى (27 يناير 2019)

*جزآك الله خيراً*


----------



## فريدي (31 يناير 2019)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمدفتتحى (1 فبراير 2019)

*جزآك الله خيراً*


----------



## خالد عطا (7 ديسمبر 2019)

عمل رائع


----------



## hanielec (1 مارس 2020)

بارك الله فيك , وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HOSARY (5 نوفمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بعلمك


----------



## Sakhr95 (10 سبتمبر 2021)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أضع بين يديكم سلسلة مكافحة الحريق كاملة .. وقد أطلقت عليها اسم
> الموسوعة العربية لمكافحة الحريق
> ...


جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## ajeeljabbar (27 نوفمبر 2021)

مشكور على المجهود ممكن كود NFPA409 وشكرا


----------



## saad_aljuboury (12 أبريل 2022)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (13 يوليو 2022)

م. رياض النجار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أضع بين يديكم سلسلة مكافحة الحريق كاملة .. وقد أطلقت عليها اسم
> الموسوعة العربية لمكافحة الحريق
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع الذ ى يعد اضافة إلى المكتبة العربية


----------



## saad_aljuboury (14 يوليو 2022)

جزاك الله خير


----------

